# Transfer Shipping



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wondering why plastisol transfer shipping is so high. Seems like $18 for a few pieces of paper is too much.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

coodiny said:


> I was wondering why plastisol transfer shipping is so high. Seems like $18 for a few pieces of paper is too much.


How much does the shipment weigh?....Nothing seems to be very cheap these days as far as shipping....


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Shouldnt weigh too much. Just 50 sheets of plastisol transfer paper


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

18.00 may seem a bit extreme......But I have found some suppliers add a "handling" charge is addition to freight....


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not just what the shipping company charges. You have all the costs involved with that shipment. Boxes, tape, labels, electricity, rent, insurance, employee costs and so on. It's like saying why don't you sell me that shirt for $1.09 (cost) and $1.00 for the transfer.

Just my opinion and how I look at it..


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

A transfer company wanted to charge me a ridiculous freight charge a few months ago, even after the free shipping lie that they advertise. I pulled my order and bought from their competitor. I'm talking about a 700 dollar order that they tacked a 160 plus shipping charge on, the competition only charged 60 dollars for freight and made a customer for life, The first company lost me forever. I'm all about free enterprise and capitalism, but I know what shipping costs. They might make all of their money from one customer, one time. but the loss in future sales will catch up to them..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

veetwincowboy said:


> A transfer company wanted to charge me a ridiculous freight charge a few months ago, even after the free shipping lie that they advertise. I pulled my order and bought from their competitor. I'm talking about a 700 dollar order that they tacked a 160 plus shipping charge on, the competition only charged 60 dollars for freight and made a customer for life, The first company lost me forever. I'm all about free enterprise and capitalism, but I know what shipping costs. They might make all of their money from one customer, one time. but the loss in future sales will catch up to them..


Even $60 seems high for something that's no more than 700 pages.

I just did a 700 sheet order at Versatranz and the shipping was like $29 _overnight standard!_

Over a certain amount, I think $200, they ship Fedex standard for the same price as ground. Nice.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Shirts cost less to ship than transfers, apparently.  The cost of shipping has definitely gone up but any company that ships a lot, also gets big discounts from UPS/FedEX.


----------



## theinquisitor69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Versatrans shipping costs seem to be excessive. They are charging me $47 fed ex ground to Toronto. While Transfer Express is much cheaper and they are about the same distance from here.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

theinquisitor69 said:


> Versatrans shipping costs seem to be excessive. They are charging me $47 fed ex ground to Toronto. While Transfer Express is much cheaper and they are about the same distance from here.


I thought Transfer Express consolidated their shipments to Toronto and shipped from there...If so, that might explain the lower cost....


----------

